# Substrate for restarting a tank



## LukeDaly (19 Dec 2014)

Hello Guys, 

Doing a full re-build of my Scapers tank hopefully before Christmas! 
What sort of substrate would you recommend for a high tech tank? Co2, Ei ferts etc.

I have gone dirt topped with sand the last few times, and don't fancy doing another dirt tank. 
Sand on the other hand I think looks great, but i am not so sure it would be good for plants on its own? 

Recommend me a nice looking natural substrate guys!

Thanks in advance!
Luke.


----------



## Michael W (19 Dec 2014)

Sand won't be a problem as you will have the EI to provide nutrients. Just pick any substrate you like, it will do fine.


----------



## LukeDaly (19 Dec 2014)

Michael W said:


> Sand won't be a problem as you will have the EI to provide nutrients. Just pick any substrate you like, it will do fine.



Sweet man, thank you. 
Know of any nice natural looking sand?


----------



## tim (19 Dec 2014)

LukeDaly said:


> Sweet man, thank you.
> Know of any nice natural looking sand?


Any of the unipac fine/ coarse sands are really good value for money IMO, but if your going full on high tech why not go for ada Amazonia or tropica's available from forum sponsor http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tropica-aquarium-soil-9l-p-7095.html


----------



## Julian (19 Dec 2014)

Keep in mind with sand, it tends to get dirty quite easily. I have some in my set up and wish I hadn't used it. It looks really nice to begin with, but the sand at the front of the glass started to turn brown after a few weeks, I guess from bacteria build up etc. And if you're going to grow a carpet plants, you need something a bit heavier for the roots to latch onto else they uproot very easily while cleaning, plus the carpet plants cover the sand and you can't see it anyway. 

Just some advice which I wish someone had told me before hand!


----------



## naughtymoose (19 Dec 2014)

I've been thinking about using cat litter on top of B&Q Aquatic Compost when I get my 240L. I was also thinking about leaving a patch of sand as a sort of 'beach'.

I thought that using aquatic soil would be better for the plants. I'll be using EI and Glut.


----------



## Michael W (20 Dec 2014)

I don't believe that there are any differences regarding the use of different types of soil. However, I did read something about the need to acclimate terrestrial soil to submerged through soaking the soil for a period of time. I forgot the scientific reason for it so Darrel or Clive maybe able to comment on it. Although, I have never soaked the soil and peat I have used and if has never caused me problems. At least to the best of my knowledge and observation.


----------



## dean (21 Dec 2014)

Argos play sand


----------



## naughtymoose (21 Dec 2014)

I've got B&Q play sand in my 25L 'plant propagation' tank, on top of B&Q aquatic compost


----------

